# Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht



## dunkelbunt (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin auf der Suche nach ner neuen geflochtenen schnur für meine spinnrolle ich hab schon einiges ausprobiert jedeoch war ich nie wirklich zufrieden, hatte bisher die berkley spiderwire (oder wie die auch immer sich schimpft) war eine absolute katastrophe!! und die wipsplach hatte ich auch mal und hat auch nicht wirklich überzeugt, von daher wollte ich euch mal fragen mit welchen geflochtenen ihr beim spinnangeln so fischt und was ihr für erfahrungen damit gemacht hab
grüße#h


----------



## Don-Machmut (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Ganz klar ne Stroft GTP Typ R ist zwar teuer #c wie ich finde aber was solls |supergri 

Und immer schön dran denken ne gute geflochtene braucht auch immer ne gute rolle die die schnur auch ordentlich verlegt |kopfkrat


----------



## hulkhomer (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit der Whiplash gemacht. Die ist auch gar nicht so teuer, wenn man sie in den Staaten bestellt, bei ebay gibts einen Händler, bei dem die Versandkosten wirklich in Ordnung sind. 

Ich geh allerdings nur mit Multis Spinnfischen, vielleicht ist die auf Stationärrollen nicht so gut, das müssen andere beurteilen.


----------



## Schlebusch (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Whiplash würde ich, wie wohl die meisten anderen hier im board, dir absolut nicht empfehlen. hatte die einmal kurz drauf. absolut katastrophal. perrücken ohne ende und zereisst schon beim angucken. auch die knotenfestigkeit war zum kotzen.
hole mir die nie mehr.
die besten erfahrungen habe ich mit der powerpro gemacht!! absolut zum empfehlen!!


----------



## robdasilva (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Lass die Whiplash auf der Spule beim Händler ist besser so.
Ich fisch jetzt seit Jahren Power Pro und hatte nie Probleme.


----------



## Acharaigas (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

jepp, power pro... vom preis leistungs verhältnis das beste, zumindest von denen die ich bisher gefischt habe. abrieb ok, tragkraft recht genau wie angegeben.

no-go: q-braid, whiplash
gerade noch ok: fireline (recht genaue tragkraft, sehr abriebsschwach)
ganz ok: climax mig extreme braid (recht abriebsfest, aber geringere tragkraft als angegeben)


----------



## Teddy.exe (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Hallo,

hatte bisher mit meiner Spiderwire Code Red keine Probleme, hatte eine kurze Zeit auch die Power Pro, auch ne super Schnur wo die Tragkraftwerte ehrlich angegeben sind, leider riss sie mir immer beim auswerfen, was aber sicher nicht an der Schnur an sich liegt. Ich denke mal ich hatte eine schon ne alte Spule bekommen. Wollte sie mir dann nochmal kaufen, aber meine Frau war schneller mit der Spiderwire Code Red und seitdem fische ich diese wie gesagt ohne Probleme!


----------



## Zepfi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Die absolut beste Schnur ist und bleibt die Stroft wenn der Preis nicht wäre das ist mir aber egal bei den Combos die ich sehr oft im Einsatz habe. Ansonsten hab ich die letzten Jahre viel getestet und da war die Power Pro die beste. Die Schnur Powerline Red Royal war auch recht gut wobei die auf der Statio recht schnell ausfranzt. 

Garnicht empfehlen würde ich die Spiderwire vorallem die Code Red kannst gleich in die Tonne werfen die reißt trotz höherer Tragkraftangabe als meine Stroft schon beim Anschlag und trotz No-Knot. Die Nanofil von Berkley kann ich auch nicht wirklich empfehlen, die Schnur ist absolut platt und ist mir beim 2ten fischen 2 mal beim auswerfen mit nem Köder unter 10g gerissen (war die 12er oder 14er mit über 8kg Tragkraft)


----------



## Pfiffikuss (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Nun preistleistungsmäßig find ich die Power Pro auch einfach nur Top...#6


----------



## Frostbeule (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Ich fische die Power Pro auch schon seit einiger Zeit, ohne Probleme, Abriebfestigkeit gut und Tragkraft ebenso. Preis/Leistung Top.


----------



## pfefferladen (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Power Pro das beste P/L Verhältniss.

Daiwa Braid 8 schön glatt aber ich hatte schon Probleme mit Perrücken.Ausserdem sehr teuer.

Stroft GTP Typ R für mich immer noch die beste.Allerdings auch teuer.


----------



## barschjäger78 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Kann mich den anderen nur anschließen, nimm die Power Pro, seit
 ein paar jahren nur gute erfahrungen damit gemacht  !
ansonsten die Berkley nanofil , aber da teilen sich ja die meinungen !


----------



## Domi_br (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Spro Snyper ! Auch super Schnur


----------



## ayron (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Also ich hab auf einer Rolle ne 12er Code Red und auf der anderen ne 15er PoerPro.

Mein Fazit ist, dass beide Schnüre ok für das geld sind! Habe für beide ca 10-12 €/100m bezahlt.

Die PP lässt sich aufgrund ihrer Oberfläche und Steifigkeit im Vergleich zur Code Red besser und fester knoten.
Punkten kann die Code Red jedoch in Punkto Wurfweite, Sound und das es sie kleinen Durchmessern rundgeflochten gibt.


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

...und auch ich schließe mich der Power-pro Fraktion an. Hab einiges durch und bin dabei hängen geblieben. Auf Platz 2 sehe ich Spiderwire Stealth. Allerdings kann ich zu Stroft nichts sagen, möglicherweise ist die noch geiler, was man ja recht oft hört. Wenn du zu Power pro greifst, hast du jedenfalls nichts falsch gemacht.

Gruß,Waller


----------



## lexusis71 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Hallo,
habe nun auch schon sehr viele Schnüre draufgehabt.Und ich bin sicher so um die 200 Tage im Jahr am Wasser.
Habe seit ca 3Monaten die 8Braid von Daiwa drauf.
Ich habe noch keine bessere Schnur gefischt und hatte auch schon die hier genannten drauf.
Das einzige was negativ ist,ist der Preis.100m liegt bei 20,-Euro im Laden,über Ebay bekommt man die wohl auch etwas günstiger.
Tragkraft,Wurfweite,Laufgeräusche super leise,Hab noch nie so eine glatte Schnur in den Händen gehabt.
Werd die wohl auf meine ganzen Rollen machen,aber ohne das die Frau das mitbekommt,sonst gibbet nur|krach: wegen dem Preis.

gruß


----------



## Katteker (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Finger weg von Wiplash!!! Einmal und nie wieder, hatte nur Perücken mit Stationärrolle. Und die Durchmesserangabe ist, selbst für Geflecht, ein sehr sehr schlechter Witz.

Hab z.Z. das erste mal PowerPro drauf und bin bisher sehr angetan. Gute Schnur.


----------



## astra2016v (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Was haltet ihr denn von der Berkley Fireline Tournament Exceed in rot?
Hab sie mir mal gekauft aber noch nicht ausprobiert...


----------



## dunkelbunt (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

hallo leute,
erst mal vielen dank für eure vielen tollen anregungen, mit der fülle an posts hätt ich jetzt so schnell nicht gerechnet, muss mir jetzt erstmal alles in ruhe durchlesen,
also vielen lieben dank an alle#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*



astra2016v schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von der Berkley Fireline Tournament Exceed in rot?.......


Nix!
Berkley und Schnüre, das passt nicht zusammen:
- Berkley Fireline: (Top- Freiwasserschnur, also nur im Meer, an tiefen Gewässern und vom Boot aus zu gebrauchen, mangels Abriebfestigkeit)
- Berkley Whiplash:
Keine Schnur weicht mehr in der Tragkraftangabe von der realität ab, als diese. Zum Autoabschleppen oder Boot anbinden ein klasse Tau....
- Berkleys Nanofil:
Der Witz auf Spule schlechthin. Reißt ähnlich einer Spiderwire Code Red einfach irgendwo ohne erkennbare Beschädigung, lässt sich nur mit bestimmten Knoten verarbeiten, wenn der Knoten halten soll und hat die gleiche unterirdische Abriebfestigkeit, wie die Fireline.
....
- Was taugt angesichts der forenweit bekannten Beispiele wohl eine Berkley Fireline Tournament Exceed Rot GTI 16V Bi- Turbo???

Soll das plötzlich die erste Schnur von Berkley sein, die gut ist und hält was sie verspricht, bei der nicht Durchmesser- und Tragkraftangabe geschönt sind, dass es peinlich ist und die ihr Geld wert ist?

Ich wünsche es dir, mache dir aber keine große Hoffnungen!




astra2016v schrieb:


> ...Hab sie mir mal gekauft aber noch nicht ausprobiert...



Das war schon immer das Beste => Leute, die erst irgendeinen Mist kaufen und sich dann informieren => how intelligent?|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Guter Beitrag, Sensi.:m

Ich oute mich trotzdem als zufriedener Spiderwire Nutzer und das schon einige Jahre. 
Schön dünn, schön rund, schön reissfest = perfektes P/L Verhältnis.
Mehr muss eine Schnur für mich nicht können.

PS: Trotz Benutzung der Code red in verschiedenen Durchmessern auf verschiedenen Rollen, ist mir noch nie(!) eine mittendrin gerissen!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Bei der Fireline und der Whiplash pflichte ich dir bei - bei der Code Red aber nicht. Ich nutze die 20er zum Jerkenmit Ködern <50gr und bin zufrieden.

Die Nanofil hat auch ihre Berechtigung: Die wird bei uns viel von Forellenanglern gekauft.
Ich fische die 15er NF auf einer Baitcaster und kann mich nicht beklagen. 

Allerdings sollte man sie nicht unbedingt zum Gummifischangeln oder Spinnfischen in Hängerträchtigen Gewässern nutzen. Zum Freiwasserfischen wo große Wurfweiten verlangt sind ist sie voll und ganz ok.


----------



## Zander-Tom (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

SpiderWire Code Red!! In meine Augen eine der besten geflochtenen. Durch die wirklich runde flechtung kann man diese weit werfen. Hab die 0,14er zum Gufi-angeln und jetzt auch ne 0,17er zum Grundfischen.


----------



## bewegung (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Ich kann dir die Power Pro empfehlen. Die benutze ich meistens in der 0.13 Version. Farbe Geld.

Meine absolut beste Schnur ist die Shimano Aspire Dyneema 2ND GENERATION DYNEEMA 15er in Verbindung mit meiner Biomaster 4000FB ein absoluter Traum, der aber auch eine Stange Geld kostet.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> ...Ich nutze die 20er zum Jerken mit Ködern <50gr und bin zufrieden....


Anscheinend nicht nur du, der Andi(Prof Tinca) offenbar auch, was mich direkt wundert, weil ich euch das glaube und mich nun frage, was bei mir und anderen schief gelaufen ist.
Denn es gibt definitiv eine größere Anzahl von Leuten, die meine Erfahrungen mit der Spider Wire Code Red auch gemacht haben, aber eben auch Leute wie euch, die das noch nie zu beklagen hatten.#c




asphaltmonster schrieb:


> ...Die Nanofil hat auch ihre Berechtigung: Die wird bei uns viel von Forellenanglern gekauft.
> Ich fische die 15er NF auf einer Baitcaster und kann mich nicht beklagen. ...


Das habe ich auch nie bestritten, denn ich schrieb ja auch sinngemäß, dass sie eben eine Schnur für's Freiwasser, tiefe Gewässer, für's Meer etc. ist oder zum Beispiel für die Angelei mit schwimmenden Wobblern zum Beispiel.
Allerdings ist dieses Einsatzspektrum ziemlich knapp gefasst, wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass die meisten Angler in Deutschland, eher nicht vom Boot aus fischen, keine Meerforellenjäger sind, nicht hauptsächlich im Freiwasser oder an tiefen, hindernissarmen Gewässern fischen.


----------



## ayron (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Anscheinend nicht nur du, der Andi(Prof Tinca) offenbar auch, was mich direkt wundert, weil ich euch das glaube und mich nun frage, was bei mir und anderen schief gelaufen ist.
> Denn es gibt definitiv eine größere Anzahl von Leuten, die meine Erfahrungen mit der Spider Wire Code Red auch gemacht haben, aber eben auch Leute wie euch, die das noch nie zu beklagen hatten.#c



Gestern noch ohne viel Stress nen 60er Rapfen mit der 12er Code Red Gelandet.....#h


----------



## Zander-Tom (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Hallo,
irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen das die von Großspulen abgespulten CodeRed´s Probleme mit der Tragfähigkeit haben. Wegen der Wärmeentwicklung beim umspulen.


----------



## _Pipo_ (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Gibt recht viele Berichte von Leuten die schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Code Red gemacht haben.

Was Tragkraft und Ausfransen betrifft bin ich mit der Code Red bisher allerdings sehr zufrieden, störend finde ich es allerdings, dass aus dem rot ein rosa nach 1-2 Angeltagen wurde


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> Gibt recht viele Berichte von Leuten die schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Code Red gemacht haben



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Wäre interessant zu wissen, wo die Parallelen im Umspul-/Aufspulprozess liegen(Drehzahl, Temperatur).
Anhand dessen könnte man vmtl. die Ursache finden und letztendlich ausschließen.


----------



## Franky (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Ich muss mal doof fragen: worin, wenn man die Farbe mal aussen vor lässt, besteht der Unterschied zwischen der Spiderwire Stealth "Hi-Vis Yellow", "Moss Green" und "Code Red"?
Soweit ich weiss, ist die Basis jeweils identisch und nach meiner Erfahrung die Farbe vollkommen irrelevant, was das normale "Abnutzverhalten" angeht. Ja, die Stealth trägt relativ schnell auf, im Vergleich zur Quattron PT Braid, PowerPro und Stroft GTP, aber ein direktes und schnelles reissen habe ich noch nicht bemerkt. Ich habe die Stealth tatsächlich nur wegen des Auftragens runtergeworfen, ansonsten ließ sich die ziemlich unproblematisch angeln. Da gibt es definitiv andere Kandidaten (ihr-wisst-schon-wen  )


----------



## _Pipo_ (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Bei mir hat das mit dem Rot einen echt einfachen Grund gehabt, beim Faulenzen oder Drop-Shotten erkenne ich die Schnur besser und daher auch Bisse.

Der Teil in Ködernähe ist bei mir i.d.R. Fluo oder Stahl, je nach Einsatzgebiet / Fischvorkommen / Zielfisch.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich muss mal doof fragen: worin, wenn man die Farbe mal aussen vor lässt, besteht der Unterschied zwischen der Spiderwire Stealth "Hi-Vis Yellow", "Moss Green" und "Code Red"?
> Soweit ich weiss, ist die Basis jeweils identisch und nach meiner Erfahrung die Farbe vollkommen irrelevant, was das normale "Abnutzverhalten" angeht. ...



Ich kann dir nicht genau sagen, worin der Unterschied zwischen einer Spiderwire Stealth und einer Code Red liegt, ob es außer der Färbung und der Tatsache, dass sie das Problem nicht hat, einen gibt.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass das Problem, dass die Schnur mittendrin, ohne erkennbaren Grund reißt, ein reines "Code Red Problem"(zumindest bei denen, die es erleben mussten) und diese meine Erfahrung, deckt sich auch mit der von anderen Anglern, die in anderen Foren(Barschalarm, Blinker...) gleiches zu berichten hatten.

Bei der Spiderwire Stealth hatte ich das genannte Problem noch nie, ich kaufe sie bloß nicht, weil die Power Pro günstiger zu haben und abriebfester ist(was für mich mehr zählt als Rundheit und leiseres Werfen).

Ein Grund kann durchaus die Färbung sein, vielleicht haben die roten Farbpigmente einen schlechten Einfluss auf die Haltbarkeit des Material PE-UHMW?
Möglich wäre es, denn beispielsweise bleichen rote Autolacke schneller aus als andersfarbige, bunte Gummireifen nutzen sich schneller ab als schwarze und weiße Autos rosten schneller als alle anderen.
Klingt komisch, aber ist aber so und irgendwo auch logisch.
Als Beispiel, warum weiße Autos schneller rosten:
Weiß reflektiert Sonnenlicht stark, während alle dunklen Farben bis hin zu schwarz, die Sonne "anziehen". Infolgedessen ist es in den Hohlräumen von weißem Blech, permanent feuchter, als in denen von schwarzem Blech, dass sich schnellstens erwärmt.
Daraus folgt eben, dass man Rost auf weißem Blech nicht nur schneller sieht, sondern es eben auch bessere Entwicklungbedingungen für Rost bietet.

Zurück zur Schnur, die stumpf gesagt aus Plastik ist, ist zu bemerken, dass auch hier, alleine die Färbung Einfluss auf physikalische und nicht nur visuelle Eigenschaften haben kann, inwiefern das zutrifft oder nicht, vermag ich nicht zu sagen#c.


----------



## dunkelbunt (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

also Leute,
großes Dankeschön für eure vielen Tipps und erfahrungsberichte ich hab mich jetzt für die Power Pro entschieden morgen wird sie am Wasser ausprobiert
|wavey:


----------



## ayron (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Ich hab mit der PP immer Perücken geworfen, aber vill lags auch an der Rolle|wavey:

Aber keine Sorge PP ist ne gute Wahl#6


----------



## dunkelbunt (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

ich geh nachher ans wasser, wie gesagt und werd dann noch mal was dazu schreiben, die rolle kann ich bei falls perücken oder sonstige probleme auftauchen ausschließen , wenn was net stimmt muss es an der schnur liegen, ich fisch mit ner shimano fireblood 4000fa und die rolle ist einfach nur geil


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Als dritte Fehlerquelle darf man den Benutzer nicht vergessen.


----------



## Merlin (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

:m|good:


----------



## PhilvanKamp (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Hab seit einem Jahr beide Schnüre, also die PowerPro und die Spiderwire Code Red und hatte mit keiner bisher ein Problem.
War zwar im Winter nicht unterwegs, aber auch das lange Liegen hat den Schnüren nichts ausgemacht. Laufen beide noch wie am ersten Tag und bisher konnte ich auch noch jeden Fisch landen (sofern er dann richtig gebissen hatte |supergri).
Ich persönlich kann also beide empfehlen. #6

Ach ja, vielleicht auch ganz nett zu wissen: Die Code Red hab ich in der 0,14er Version und die Power Pro in der 0,13er, also eher die kleinen Hausnummern


----------



## Wickedstyler (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

ich fische auch die code red in 0.14 auf 2 rollen und hatte bisher *klopf auf holz* keine probleme ..


----------



## dunkelbunt (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

so war jetzt die power pro mal am wasser testen, bin begeistert von der schnur, keine perücken, keine abrisse bei gewaltwürfen und guter köder kontakt, also bin rund um zufrieden mit im gegensatz zu dem berkley mist den ich vorher mal hatte


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Hat schon seinen Grund warum die viele fischen. Klar gibt es bessere Schnüre, ohne Frage, aber im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis is es einfach ne gute Schnur.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Naja, besser ist eben erstmal eine Frage der (persönlichen) Definition. :m

Eine teurere Schnur mit den gleichen gezeigten Leistungen ist für mich nicht besser. 
Die von mir genau vor der Pupille inspizierten Stroft GTP und neuer-Typen mit viel Einsatz sehen jedenfalls alle sehr saumäßig aus, weit schlechter als meine Schnüre.

Dann entbehren die ganzen Beobachtungen einer exakten Vergleichbarkeit, weil die jeweilige und sehr unterschiedliche Rutenberingung schon ein gewichtig Teil bei der Abnutzung mitspielt. :g
Dann die Sache mit der Vorschädigung, wer hat beim aufspulenden Händler oder Großspulenhöker nicht schon eine thermische oder Reibvorschädigung an der Schnur?
Ich verwende nur noch Orginalspulen und möglichst aus US, die US-gelieferten Orginalspulenschnüre machen nie nich Ärger, komisch näch? 

Vereinfacht gesagt: 
Saugute glatte Beringung = kein Eigenverschleiß beim werfen und einholen.
Gute unbeschadete Qualität aufgespulte = erstklassiges Schnurverhalten.

Und die gelaufenen km ruinieren eben schnell die Schnur, wenn da ein Hauch oder Pfürzchen von Grat nur vorhanden ist. (z.B. insbesondere so ein Schnurkiller wie SS304 oder Pacbay Minima)
Ich habe einige Schnüre 6 Jahre lang drauf, die haben schon einige Wochen Spinntage zu 4h oder mehr hinter sich, und praktisch immer noch voll da, nix (mehr) weggerieben. Ich habe aber öfter erstmal selbst "Beste Rutenbauerqualtät" Ringe austauschen müssen, bis es superleise war, und siehe da: nix geht mehr ab. 
Ansonsten reichen nur 2h Powerwürfe um merklich was wegzuschaben, und da war immer ein Ring schuld.

Abrieb an Steinen etc. dürfte beim Spinnen zumindest ja nur auf den ersten 2m auftreten und macht letztlich wirklich jede Schnur schnell kaputt.

Aber trotzdem bildet sich eben ein Meinungsbild #6, die Ausreißer sind auch erklärbar.


----------



## ayron (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Als dritte Fehlerquelle darf man den Benutzer nicht vergessen.




|bigeyes


----------



## dunkelbunt (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...weil die jeweilige und sehr unterschiedliche Rutenberingung schon ein gewichtig Teil bei der Abnutzung mitspielt. :g
> 
> 
> Vereinfacht gesagt:
> ...



mit welcher beringung hast du denn gute erfahrungen habe jetzt bei mir auf der spinn die fuji gold cermet drauf und muss sagen find den ringsatzklasse super leise und eigentlich kein abrieb


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*

Du hast es ja schon ausprobiert, in der Preisklasse taugen dann die meisten Ringe! :m
Die Laufringe vom Typ orginale (rahmen-gestempelte) Fuji SIC, Orginale Fuji Alconite, T24 SlimSIC oder eben Fuji Gold Cerment machen selten bis fast nie Ärger, da muss schon derbe was schief gelaufen sein bevor die hobeln.
Alle anderen aber schon, die haben oft keine in Längsrichtung abgerundeten Einlagen oder unter der Lupe o. Mikroskop direkte Kanten/Grate, besonders gerne auf Stangenruten mit nicht wirklich spezifizierter Beringung. (Was in der Werbung im Text steht ist meist Bullshit)

Viel schlimmer sind aber die Spitzenringe, da sind selbst teure für 15 EUR nicht fehlerfrei, auch leider nicht "echte" Fuji SIC, Fuji SIC Ti-Frame oder Gold Cermet.
Bei Spitzenringen mit Tuben ist bekanntlich der Aufwand und die Verlustgefahr für die Händler viel höher, vieles bleibt lange liegen wegen der Tuben und Größenvarianten Einlage/Tube, daher wird da eher mal was verkauft was nicht so richtig top ist, man sieht es in den kleinen Einlagen auch nicht einfach so. Und wissen wollen das die Verticker auch nicht ... 

Ich kenne Beispiele von allen auch teuren Fabrikaten, wo die Spitzenringe einfach shaisse waren, nach Austausch alles fein! :m 
(und on-central-topic) die Schnur schabt nicht mehr ab ... 

Dann kommt noch hinzu, als zweite Fehlerquelle sozusagen, dass der Spitzenring am ehesten mal einen Kratzer abbekommt, sei es beim Einkurbeln eines Wirbels oder no_Knot-Haken, oder wo anditscht. Das ist dann auch ein derber Schnurkiller. Spitzenringe sollte man also öfter mal genau inspizieren - der Schnurverbrauch und Ausgabe im Geldbeutel dankt es! :m


----------



## dunkelbunt (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ........
> Dann kommt noch hinzu, als zweite Fehlerquelle sozusagen, dass der Spitzenring am ehesten mal einen Kratzer abbekommt, sei es beim Einkurbeln eines Wirbels oder no_Knot-Haken, oder wo anditscht. Das ist dann auch ein derber Schnurkiller. Spitzenringe sollte man also öfter mal genau inspizieren - der Schnurverbrauch und Ausgabe im Geldbeutel dankt es! :m



jo mit dem spitzenring hab ich mir auch schon ma en bock geschossen hatte beim fischen urplötzlich total starken abrieb und wusste net woher bis ich mir besagten ring ma anschaute war zwar nur an ganz winziger kratzer aber mit enormer wirkung, naja nach austausch wieder alles gut, ich hab aber auch wieder den gold cermet sptizenring draufsetzen lassen hatte mit dem noch nie probleme, 
wobei ich mal ne zeitlang ne sportex twister gefischt hatte da war der spitzenring einfach nur grausam, 2 mal ausgeworfen und der ganze spitzenring war bunt von der geflochtenen, auch wenn es nur ne standart rute aus em regal war sollte des aber bei einer rute die seinerzeit 150euronen gekostet hat eigentlich net so schlimm sein


----------

